# Tax Help



## gnan (Sep 25, 2014)

For filing taxes ,what occupation code # I should use ?

Thx


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

gnan said:


> For filing taxes ,what occupation code # I should use ?
> 
> Thx


Is there a code for slave...or doormat?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Driver=485300


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Is there a code for slave...or doormat?


1682


----------

